# kernel panique depuis l'instalation de shapeshifter



## borghy (15 Novembre 2005)

Après avoir lu attentivement le forum , je fût très tenté de "customisé" mon os x (tiger)
J'ai alors éssayé d'installer ce programe. après avoir télécharger un théme , j'ai éssayé de l'instaler , et BOUM , kernel panic. 
je me dis , bon , je vais restauré mac os x avec le cd d'instalation...
tout marche , sauf quand je tente d'importé un dvd pour mon ipod vidéo... un kernel panic au bout de quelques minutes...
Quand je demande de lire les rapports de crash d'apple , rien ne s'affiche...
merci pour votre aide qui me sera surement très utile! 

(je suis désolé , je ne sais pas si c'est le bon  forum)

voilà le rapport :    panic.log :

  Description :	Historique des erreurs graves (système)
  Taille :	1.51 Ko
  Dernière modification :	15/11/05 14:47
  Emplacement :	/Library/Logs/panic.log
  Contenu récent :	Tue Nov 15 14:47:27 2005


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x000000000000004C PC=0x00000000000AB284
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      PC=0x000AB284; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x0000004C; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x0001AC80; R1=0x17F93DB0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0005775C 0x0001AC80 0x0002320C 0x000ABBAC 0x00000000 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x38F5F280)
      PC=0x9000A758; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x06FF5000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000A69C; R1=0xBFFFC410; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00095564 0x00095A7C 0x00026838 0x000A8184 0x000AB880 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      PC=0x000AB284; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x0000004C; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x0001AC80; R1=0x17F93DB0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0005775C 0x0001AC80 0x0002320C 0x000ABBAC 0x00000000 
   Exception state (sv=0x38F5F280)
      PC=0x9000A758; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x06FF5000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000A69C; R1=0xBFFFC410; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********


----------



## AuGie (15 Novembre 2005)

Oui tu es sur le bon forum, as tu fait une recherche avec spotlight de shapeshifter ? As tu d'autre application qui utilise Application Enhancer ? Si non, je te conseil de faire une recherche avec Unsanity et trash tout ce que tu trouves ( notamment les unsanity.plist .... )


----------



## borghy (15 Novembre 2005)

voilà , j'avais 5 fichier contenant unsanity , j'ai ballancer , je vais retenter... si ça marche , merci!!


----------



## borghy (15 Novembre 2005)

bon , j'en ai eu un en téléchargant des maj...



voilà l'historique... : panic.log :

  Description :	Historique des erreurs graves (système)
  Taille :	3.02 Ko
  Dernière modification :	15/11/05 21:53
  Emplacement :	/Library/Logs/panic.log
  Contenu récent :	Tue Nov 15 14:47:27 2005


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x000000000000004C PC=0x00000000000AB284
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      PC=0x000AB284; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x0000004C; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x0001AC80; R1=0x17F93DB0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0005775C 0x0001AC80 0x0002320C 0x000ABBAC 0x00000000 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x38F5F280)
      PC=0x9000A758; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x06FF5000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000A69C; R1=0xBFFFC410; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00095564 0x00095A7C 0x00026838 0x000A8184 0x000AB880 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      PC=0x000AB284; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x0000004C; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x0001AC80; R1=0x17F93DB0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0005775C 0x0001AC80 0x0002320C 0x000ABBAC 0x00000000 
   Exception state (sv=0x38F5F280)
      PC=0x9000A758; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x06FF5000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000A69C; R1=0xBFFFC410; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********

Tue Nov 15 21:53:16 2005


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x000000000000004C PC=0x00000000000AB284
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      PC=0x000AB284; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x0000004C; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x0001AC80; R1=0x17F93DB0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0005775C 0x0001AC80 0x0002320C 0x000ABBAC 0x00000000 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x38F5F280)
      PC=0x9000A758; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x06FF5000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000A69C; R1=0xBFFFC410; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00095564 0x00095A7C 0x00026838 0x000A8184 0x000AB880 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x391FAC80)
      PC=0x000AB284; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x0000004C; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x0001AC80; R1=0x17F93DB0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0005775C 0x0001AC80 0x0002320C 0x000ABBAC 0x00000000 
   Exception state (sv=0x38F5F280)
      PC=0x9000A758; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x06FF5000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000A69C; R1=0xBFFFC410; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC


----------



## borghy (15 Novembre 2005)

bon , je vais faire un bon gros formatage.... , c'est plus supportable , plus jamais je toucherais au tuning:'(


je viens de trouver un autre fichier shapeshifter... je l'efface et je dis quoi...


----------



## AuGie (15 Novembre 2005)

Oui supprime tout ce qui touche a unsanity


----------



## borghy (16 Novembre 2005)

pour la petite histoire j'ai formaté , réinstallé panther , et directement après , sans faire de mise a jour , j'ai instalé tiger , mais là carnage: de novueau kernel panic :s
1h30 du matin je réinstale panther et je fait les milles mise a jours. j'ai pas encore osé remettre tiger , sinon pr le moment RAS.
de toute manière je pars 8 mois dans 6 jours ( à moi la N-Z et australie ) donc je vais un peeu laisser ça comme ça...
@+


----------

